# Newsgroups



## chrysler (16. April 2006)

Hallo.

Habe nach Newsgroup gesucht, weiß aber nicht recht wie.
Die Google-Newsgroup-Suche kenne ich, aber gibt es noch andere?
Wenn  man eine Newsgroup gefunden hat, wie kommt man dann dahin?
In den Browser eingeben -aber wie?
Die Wiki-Doku dazu habe ich komplett durchgelesen, aber dazu wird
dort nichts gesagt.
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Maik (16. April 2006)

Und was hat die Suche nach Newsgroups mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML zu tun?

Nichts, und deshalb wandert der Thread ins Internet-Forum.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2006)

Die Newsgroups an denen ich damals so teilgenommen hab liefen alle ueber's Mail-Programm. In Outlook (Express) kannst Du z.B. auch Newsgroup-Konten einrichten.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. April 2006)

Hallo!

Um beim Beispiel von eMail Programmen zu bleiben:
für diese sind die Links auf Webseiten z.b. so aufgebaut


(beide für Linux).

Einige Anbieter von News-Groups findest Du z.b. hier.
Das Problem an News-Groups ist jedoch, dass diese häufig nicht kostenlos sind und/oder providerabhängig sind.

Ich persönlich bin nurnoch bei den beiden oben genannten, da ich bisher keine weiteren für mich interessanten (deutschsprachigen und kostenlosen) News-Groups gefunden habe.

Die Google-News grasen nur andere News-Server ab und machen es in meinen Augen dadurch viel zu unübersichtlich.
Andere webbasierte News-Seiten arbeiten i.d.R. genauso..... sind aber halt meist kostenpflichtig.

Und dann gibt es ja noch "diese gewissen News-Groups", über die man sich schnell mal ein Virus o.ä. einfangen kann. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2006)

Ich hab damals bei Borland an ein paar Newsgroups teilgenommen (vor langer, langer Weile), die waren auch kostenlos.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. April 2006)

Ich habe gerne in kiel.biete und kiel.suche rumgestöbert. 
Das Problem ist nur dass ich vor rund 1,5 Jahren meinen ISP gewechselt habe und der Zugriff auf diese News-Groups nur möglich ist, wenn man eine IP von meinem Ex-ISP hat.


----------



## chrysler (16. April 2006)

Wenn ich dann über outlook die nwesgroup abboniere, was bekomme ich dann zugesandt?
Muss ich dafür mein E-Mail-Konto angeben?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2006)

Du musst selbst abholen, zumindest war es damals so als ich da mitgemacht hab.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. April 2006)

Heute muss man noch immer selbst abholen.

Du musst Deine eMail-Adresse angeben, diese wird benötigt wenn Du aktiv an einer Diskusion teilnehmen willst..... wenn Du dort also nicht bloss lesen, sondern auch mitschreiben willst.
Von der Handhabung her ist es mit Outlook Express eigentlich genauso als wenn Du eine eMail schreiben würdest.

Wenn Du Angst vor Spam hast (Deine eMail-Adresse kann ja schliesslich jeder lesen), kannst Du Dir ja extra eine eMail-Adresse zulegen (z.b. bei GMX).
Ich würde auf jedenfall für eine extra eMail-Adresse raten, denn die News-Groups werden ja z.b. auch von Google abgegrast..... Google (und andere Suchmaschinen auch) werden wiederum von Bots nach eMail-Adressen durchsucht, um dann Spam zu verschicken.


----------



## chrysler (18. April 2006)

Wie kann man außer der Google-Newsgroup-Suche noch Newsgroups finden?
Gibt es sowas wie die Zusammenschau konkreter Newsgruppen eines Themengebietes?


----------



## Dr Dau (18. April 2006)

Als erstes brauchst Du einen News-Server.
Bist Du z.b. bei T-Online, dann könntest Du  nutzen.
Jeder Betreiber eines News-Servers legt selbst fest welche News-Groups er zur Verfügung stellen will.
Ein Vergleich kann evtl. also nicht schaden.

Allerdings besteht das Problem darin, dass häufig eine Monatliche Gebühr verlangt wird oder die Nutzung nur über eine Einwahl des jeweiligen Betreibers möglich ist.
Um mal beim News-Server von T-Online zu bleiben:


			
				http://cord.de/proj/newsserverliste/ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zugang/Kosten: Zugriff nur bei mit Einwahl über T-Online, unabhängig vom Tarif und der Einwahlart (ISDN/Modem/T-DSL).


Im Klartext: bist Du kein T-Online Kunde, kannst Du keinen Zugriff auf diesen News-Server bekommen.

Willst Du unabhängig vom Provider sein und soll es auch noch kostenlos sein, hilft nur suchen, suchen, suchen.


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich persönlich bin nurnoch bei den beiden oben genannten, da ich bisher keine weiteren für mich interessanten (deutschsprachigen und kostenlosen) News-Groups gefunden habe.


----------



## chrysler (30. April 2006)

Werden Newsgroups überwacht. Gibt es auch Newsgroups, die zensiert werden?


----------



## Dr Dau (30. April 2006)

Die Ami's "überwachen" ganz sicher auch Newsgroups.
Zensur..... hmm, es kann sein dass die Beiträge ggf. gefiltert werden..... aber es gibt ja auch bestimmte Newsgroups zu bestimmten Themen.

Zumindest der Betreiber des Newsservers kann nach belieben überwachen und/oder zensieren.
Schliesslich ist das Internet (und dazu gehören Newsgroups auch) kein rechtsfreier Raum.
Ich meine aber, dass es in Newsgroups auch eine Art Mods gibt.


----------



## chrysler (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe noch mal dazu eine Frage:


Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Und dann gibt es ja noch "diese gewissen News-Groups", über die man sich schnell mal ein Virus o.ä. einfangen kann.


Wieso kann man sich dabei auch einen Virus einfangen? Weil die news der Newsgroup wie E-Mails auch mit Dateianhang versehen sind oder sein können?

Kann man das wer weiß was -Board/Forum [ siehe hier ]auch als Newsgroupsammlung bezeichnen oder ist das was ganz anderes?


----------



## Dr Dau (1. November 2006)

Nun, bei News-Groups gilt das gleiche wie bei Mails/Webseiten auch.
Jede News-Nachricht die Du öffnest (auch wenn es nur in der Vorschau ist), jeder Link den Du anklickst und jede Datei/jeder Anhang die/den Du runterlädst kann ein potenzielles Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen.
Bei den "gewissen News-Groups" (Verbreitung von 18+ Bildern) scheint es geradezu ein "Volkssport" zu sein virenverseuchte Bilder in die News-Nachrichten einzufügen.
Auch JavaScript und die damit verbundenen Risiken sind möglich.
Du solltest Dir also genau überlegen welche News-Groups Du abbonierst..... erst recht wenn die News-Group von jedem "Hans und Franz" genutzt werden kann.

"wer-weiss-was" kenn ich nur vom sehen.
Für mich sieht es aber wie ein ganz normales Forum aus, nur mit dem Unterschied dass der Betreiber wohl eine "Eigenproduktion" nutzt, um sich von anderen Forenbetreibern (die vBulletin und Co. nutzen) abzusetzen.


----------



## chrysler (21. September 2007)

@Dr Dau:
Gibt es denn Newsgroups, die nicht für jedermann zugänglich sind ("Hans und Franz")? Und wenn ja, wo finde ich die?

@all:
Ich habe mir letztens in Outlook Express die alten Newsgroups, die ich mir geladen habe, angeschaut.
Aber da kam der Fehler:

```
Die Nachricht steht nicht mehr auf dem Server zur Verfügung
Die Nachricht konnte nicht übertragen werden, weil sie nicht mehr auf dem Server zur Verfügung steht.
```
Kann man die Newsgroups vielleicht irgendwie speichern, dass sie auf Dauer zu lesen sind?


----------



## Da_Chris (16. September 2009)

Hallo ich grabe das Thema mal wieder aus da ich genau zu dem Thema eine Frage habe.
Kennt hier jemand eine brauchbare Anleitung zu Newsgroup sowie einen freien Newsserver der de.comp.os.unix.linux.* unterstützt?
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir wer weiterhelfen kann


----------

